# Myers a33tm orchard sprayer worth?



## hotrod363765 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey, My mother in law has a Myer A33TM orchard sprayer she would like to sell and I'm trying to figure out what it might be worth, Probably bought it in early 90's and used it on a 10 acres orchard....so it didn't get alot of use. can anybody help me out? thanks, Jeff


----------



## johnpace (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeff, call me at 828-243-1877 if you still have it. I may be able to help you.
John


----------

